# Fat male guppy



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

One of my male guppies (the aggressive one) was in the baby tank due to his aggression with the other males. I thought he was just overfed because I had to feed the babies 2xs a day. But his "chest" has grown very large. It looks very uncomfortable for him. Now I'm starting to think it might be an internal parasite. I "fed" him some chopped up garlic, and he nipped at it a little. What do you guys thing? Parasite or just fat?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Constipation maybe. Had one of my adolescent Platies get this same thing just yesterday. He couldn't even submerge more than a few inches and even that was a struggle. Moved him to his own tank, fed him some green peas, a couple of hours later he was better again. Try to feed all my fish green peas once a week. 

Get some frozen peas, grab a handful and throw them in the microwave, prep them and feed them. Takes a little time, but they go crazy over it. Plenty of vids on how to do it on the internet.


----------

